# Can you recommend a new car with a big boot



## monitor1 (24 Jan 2010)

Can anyone recommend a new car with a big boot please? I just want something with loads of space in the boot so that stuff can be locked away out of view. I also want it to be comfortable for 2 or 3 children. I don't care if it's a hatchback/saloon/estate, etc. I am not really into cars and just want the boot space. My price range is 30K maximum.


----------



## mathepac (24 Jan 2010)

Skoda Octavia Saloon or Combi 1.6 Diesel.

Skoda Superb 1.6 / 1.9 Diesel with the TwinDoor facility copied shamelessly by BMW.


----------



## gabsdot (24 Jan 2010)

Ford Mondeo or Ford Focus


----------



## lionstour (24 Jan 2010)

The Toyota Verso has a very big boot if in the 5 seat mode and a great extra 2 seats at the back when the big boot is not needed.
http://www.toyota.ie/models/verso/

A brilliant car


----------



## Hillsalt (24 Jan 2010)

Puegot 3008 looks really nice and it won European Car of the Year 2010 and irish Car of the Year 2010.


----------



## onq (24 Jan 2010)

monitor1 said:


> I also want it to be comfortable for 2 or 3 children. <snip> .



You're putting kids in your boot ?

ONQ.


----------



## j26 (24 Jan 2010)

Citroen C4 Picasso - and yes you can get 2 kids in the boot (nice peaceful trips  )


----------



## clownie (24 Jan 2010)

renault scenic 5 seater (about 20K)


----------



## crabbybear (24 Jan 2010)

onq said:


> You're putting kids in your boot ?
> 
> ONQ.


 
Whats wrong with that? Makes for peaceful motoring.


----------



## monitor1 (25 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll check all these online and then hopefully narrow it down for some viewings. I might buy the one that has a boot that fits husband and children!


----------



## Frank (25 Jan 2010)

What about a Hilux Crewcab with a hard cover on the back. 

Massive boot. Room for the kids to.


----------



## SpatenMan (26 Jan 2010)

The Mercedes B class has a savage boot - over 500 litres - compare to say the Golf at under 400.
There is plenty of room in the back also.

The Jetta has a huge boot also but a bit less space in the back seats.


----------



## byrnsey09 (26 Jan 2010)

Mazda 6 have huge boots and are a personal favourite of mine!!


----------



## Mpsox (26 Jan 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> Puegot 3008 looks really nice and it won European Car of the Year 2010 and irish Car of the Year 2010.


 
I'd echo that, test drove it out of curiosity and it was really really nice.


----------



## BRICKTOP (26 Jan 2010)

Mondeo hatchback


----------



## galway. (26 Jan 2010)

i bought a new passat massive boot space in it, its a new 1.6 diesel engine 24.500 basic model, i ave 3 kids one child seat 2 boosters and lots of room


----------



## Kendall01 (1 Mar 2010)

I drive the BMW X3. I think it's got everything compared to others. It's spacious for me and my kids. The engine, comfort is up to the mark.


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

monitor1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a new car with a big boot please? ... *My price range is 30K maximum*.


 




Kendall01 said:


> I drive the BMW X3. I think it's got everything compared to others...


 
Apart from being over 100% over budget that is.


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2010)

I always think of those small 4X4’s (or imitation 4X4’s) as pointless. It’s not as big as a large saloon car and doesn’t have the off-road capabilities of a large 4X4.

Personally I’d go for a new Mondeo or a 2 year old BMW  520 diesel. I’m in the market for the same sort of car and I have the same sort of budget and they are the cars I am looking at. The BMW is a slightly nicer car to drive but the Mondeo has a lower cost of ownership (servicing, parts etc are much cheaper than any of the German or French cars) and it’s huge; bigger than the old Granada/Scorpio. The Mazda 6 was the next choice. VW and Skoda are not nearly as good a drive as Ford and, as with French cars, the cost of parts is very high.
Nissan have gone to the dogs since the French bought them and I find Toyota boring to look at, sit in, and drive.


----------



## Vincenzo (1 Mar 2010)

Passat . massive boot. check it out...


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2010)

Vincenzo said:


> Passat . massive boot. check it out...



Yea but not as big as the Mondeo, not as nice to drive (I've had both and the Passat doesn't come close) and much more expensive to service.


----------



## Frank (1 Mar 2010)

Would you consider an estate?

Great option some nice looking ones out there.

3 series is a nice estate.


----------



## mathepac (1 Mar 2010)

New Skoda Superb Combi - [broken link removed]


----------



## Mommah (1 Mar 2010)

I've a few kids and a dog.
We carry the kids bikes and even emigrated for a year with just the contents of our opel zafira.

Hands down no better boot for a family. And has the 2 pop up seats if you're carting friends around.
A brand new one is 29K


----------



## carpedeum (1 Mar 2010)

The new Mondeo has a massive boot. I had one up to a few months ago and was very impressed when travelling with suitcases etc on holidays.


----------

